# 3 Generations of Wu Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Mar 15, 2017)

3 Generations of Wu Taijiquan - blog

Wu Style Taijiquan




_Wu Quanyou_



> Wu was a military officer in the Yellow Banner camp in the Forbidden City, Beijing and also an officer of the Imperial Guards Brigade during the Qing Dynasty. At that time, Yang Luchan (1799–1872) was the martial arts instructor in that banner camp, teaching t'ai chi ch'uan. In the camp, there were many officers studying with Yang Luchan, but only three men, Wan Chun (萬春), Ling Shan (凌山) and Ch'uan Yu (全佑) studied diligently and trained hard enough at t'ai chi ch'uan to become disciples. However, they were unable to become Yang Luchan's disciples, because Yang Luchan taught t'ai chi ch'uan to two men of very high status in the military; they were Shi Shaonan and General Yue Guichen


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for this


----------

